# Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?



## ottomotor (16. Okt. 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,

beim Filter saubermachen haben wir gerade diese Larven entdeckt. Von Hunderten scheinbar toten, haben wir eine Handvoll lebender heraus gefischt. Wir haben die Lebenden erst mal unter Quarantäne gestellt bevor wir sie wieder in den Teich kippen. Nur um sicher zu gehen, das sind doch Libellenlarven - oder?

     


Grüße

Nicole


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Hallo Nicole,
es könnten Libellenlarven sein:? Aber die Bilder sind ziemlich unscharf und du hast leider auch nicht geschrieben, wie groß die Larven sind.
Meine Frage ist aber auch eher: warum setzt du Insektenlarven in Quarantäne? Was befürchtest du denn

Übrigens: auch die Totgeglaubten können sehr wohl noch am Leben gewesen sein. Meine Libellenlarven aus den Fadenalgen stellen sich sehr geschickt tot. Erst wenn ich sie anfasse und wieder in's Wasser gebe, leben sie auf.

Alles, was im Teich lebt, gehört - meiner Meinung nach - auch in den Teich. Bei Insektenlarven schon eine Selektion vorzunehmen...dann vielleicht doch besser ein Aquarium.

petra


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Servus Nicole

Herzlich Willkommen

Schau mal 

 

Rechts das "Große" das ist eine Libellenlarve der __ Kleinlibellen ...

 
Das ist eine Libellenlarve einer Großlibelle ... __ Königslibelle ...

Ich hoffe du kannst sie noch vergleichen ...

Möchte mich Petra anschließen ... würde auch keinesfalls selektieren ...


----------



## ottomotor (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Hallo Petra, Hallo Helmut, danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

Ich glaube, es sind die Larven der __ Königslibelle. Zumindest buddeln sie sich gerne im Sand ein.
Ich schütte die Larven jetzt wieder zurück in den Teich.

Grüße

Nicole


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Hallo,

das sind keine Libellenlarven. Ich denke, dass es Larven einer Eintagsfliegenart sind. Der Kopf einer Libellenlarve sieht schon aus wie der des adulten Tieres: Große Facettenaugen und die zu einer Fangmaske ausklappbare Unterlippe. Eine Großlibellenlarve kann es schon wegen der drei Kiemenfortsätze am Hinterleib nicht sein. Das erste Bild von Helmut zeigt leider auch eine Eintagsfliegenlarve und keine Kleinlibellenlarve.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Servus Kai

Jetzt bin ich aber platt ... dachte immer das dies Kleinlibellenlarven sind ...

Haben denn ander Arten auch diese drei abstehenden "Fühler" hinten, war für mich das typische Erkennungsmerkmal für __ Kleinlibellen ...


----------



## ottomotor (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Hallo zusammen,

was es es auch war, ist jetzt wieder im Teich. 

Ich hätte vielleicht noch sagen sollen, die Larven waren 1,5-2 cm groß. Vor dem wieder einsetzten hatte ich noch die anderen beiden angehängten Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht seht ihr da mehr drauf. Ich zumindest nicht.

   


Grüße

Nicole


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Hallo Helmut,

alle Eintagsfliegenlarven und alle Kleinlibellenlarven haben drei Kiemenfortsätze am Hinterleib, bei Steinfliegenlarven sind es zwei und Großlibellenlarven haben keine. Bei letzteren befinden sich die Kiemen im Enddarm. Eintagsfliegenlarven haben oft noch seitliche Fortsätze mit denen sie sich rudernd fortbewegen, Kleinlibellenlarven haben diese nie und schwimmen schlängelnd. 

Die Größe spricht auch für Eintagsfliegenlarven. Kleinlibellenlarven sind mit 2 - 3 cm Länge deutlich größer, wobei die Größe natürlich vom Entwicklungszustand abhängt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Digicat (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Servus Kai

Danke für deine Erklärung 

Dem zufolge 



sieht man hier sehr gut ... die seitliche Atemorgane ...


----------



## uwe jur. (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*



ottomotor schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> beim Filter saubermachen haben wir gerade diese Larven entdeckt. Von Hunderten scheinbar toten, haben wir eine Handvoll lebender heraus gefischt. Wir haben die Lebenden erst mal unter Quarantäne gestellt bevor wir sie wieder in den Teich kippen. Nur um sicher zu gehen, das sind doch Libellenlarven - oder?
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich hatte gestern exakt die gleichen Larven in meinem Teich entdeckt! 
Die Dinger waren etwa 5cm.

Ich habe gleich mein Schwiegervater angerufen und gefragt ob der mir Garnelen in den Teich geschmissen hat  Er hat sich dann mal die Larven angesehen und meinte das es sich um Libellenlarven handelt!


Uwe


----------



## Limnos (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist doch eine Libellenlarve - oder?*

Hi

Bei Kleinlibellenlarven  sind die Hinterleibsanhänge Blättchen, bei __ Eintagsfliegen sind es eher gegliederte Borsten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

